# Conditioner Bar Melts



## viviennemnl (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey,
I am new in this forum, but I came here to hopefully get help with our conditioner bar problem. They are melting ! We live in the Philippines, so it is very humid and hot, but our shampoo bars have no problem with that . But for some reason our conditioner bars are kinda soft and keep on melting by just storing them in the room.
The recipe is :

Cocoa Butter 30.00%
Shea Butter 7.00%
BTMS-50 35.00%
Cetyl Alcohol 20.00%
Coconut Oil 8.00%
D-Panthenol
Rosemary Essential Oil
Orange Essential Oil 

Somebody any idea what we could change / add to make them more resistent to heat and/or probably harder ?!
Thank you so much already, hope someone knows a solution to this 

Thanks, Viv


----------



## lsg (Oct 11, 2018)

I would just switch to making a liquid conditioner with preservative.  Here is the recipe to an easy one that I like:  http://thesoapdish.com/hair-conditioner-formula.htm
You could just refrigerate your conditioner bars until you want to use them.


----------



## Cellador (Oct 11, 2018)

I think the only way to really prevent melting would be to increase the BTMS amount.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 11, 2018)

Your recipe is 45% fats that melt at warm room temperatures. Shea melts around 90F, cocoa around 100F, and coconut around 75F. I'd say that's a likely reason why your product is soft and melty. I agree with Cellador. You need to increase the melt temperature by increasing the BTMS or possibly the cetyl alcohol.


----------



## viviennemnl (Oct 15, 2018)

thank you guys for your suggestions to increase the btms amount. any idea what should be the min. % to keep it from melting? thank you @Cellador and @DeeAnna


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 15, 2018)

Is 92 degree coconut oil available where you are? That might be a way to keep the same recipe but make it less melty.


----------



## viviennemnl (Oct 16, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Is 92 degree coconut oil available where you are? That might be a way to keep the same recipe but make it less melty.


thanks but, unfortunately not. virgin coconut oil only...


----------



## Sk8rTips (Oct 18, 2018)

Just popping in quickly to thank lsg for the recipe link - I've been looking for one to try! And best of luck to you, Vivien


----------

